# New member



## CDS. (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm new here on this CZ forum, and my 1st question is a gritty trigger on a new CZ 75-01 tactical. I'm not sure I want to tackle a trigger job, is there anything to be done to fix this with oil or anything? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum..
I don't have any CZ experience so I'll defer to those that do for suggestions.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

A few options:

- leave it alone and shoot the heck out of it. They get better with use.
- detail strip it and polish some of the surfaces in the trigger works that cause that grittiness.
- send it to a CZ specialty shop to have the guts worked.

CZs are solidly built firearms, but they are “Service type” pistols, which means they can seem a bit unrefined and lack some polish in some areas. Some of the gliding surfaces on the trigger bar, sear engagement surfaces, and hammer can have some machining marks left on them, that smooth out overtime. If you want to accelerate the process, you can polish those surfaces a bit.


----------



## CDS. (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks guys for the info!


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Welcome to handgunforum.net from an Old Soldier in Olympia, WA; in the Great Pacific Northwest - * *"Handguns Spoken Here!** Hooaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------

